# worst luck/problems/service with my 2013 eco cruze



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

I hope this is in the right place but i have to rant on my service issues. I have a 2013 eco 6m all stock, bought it new with 3mi on it almost 10mo ago and have had the absolute worst service from gm corporate, the most ive gone without my car going in the shop is 7 weeks, ive got 15k mi on it, one thing after another is going out, I called gm corporate and their response was " cars break and that's why you have a warranty" ( what do I do when it runs out? pay out of pocket every month for repairs) anyways, ive had seatbelts replaced, a/c compressor replaced, rack replaced and the clutch master assembly & line replaced along with an engine skip that wont throw a check engine light and no dealership can fix it. its always " engine operates as designed" a skip? really. it feels as if it is running out of gas when it skips, im so frustrated over my 1st Chevrolet purchase / service vists that I will never buy another Chevrolet product again, nor will my children or grand children own one for as long as im alive. my " new " a/c compressor makes the same buzzing/ringing noise after the car is shut off and they cant/wont replace it because its just going to do it again, and the engine skip and random power loss im told is " normal characteristics of the car" 

does anyone have a stock eco 6m cruze that has an engine skip or power loss between 2-3k rpm, I can literally feel the car build boost after turning a corner and feel the power just drop off drastically then pick back up and when it skips its usually under a load like climbing a hill and it skip,jerks or almost feels like its running out of gas. I drive my car pretty easy and I only use the first 3" of pedal travel because anything past that is absolutely useless.

Thanks for any replies or thoughts on what I should do, im at the end of my rope with my car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Engine skipping was cured via an ECU update on my 2012. Drivability was terrible before. Thought it was fixed for the 2013 model. Have them check for the latest software update. Adjusting your plug gaps and running 89-93 octane really helps in the summer months for me. 

My ac compressor was replaced too. 

My car hasn't exactly been "reliable" either but it's a great car to drive. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

1 **** of a rant ..1 bad apple can spoil a bushel . 2 many annoying quirks can set a consumer to change brands !
Find a different dealership and do be polite . Wonders never cease !


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

You might want to consider a tune at this point. If your dealer is being unhelpful, getting a custom tune that's set up to your specific car and accounts for its variables just might be the ticket. It means that you'll need to run premium, but the car runs much better on it. 

Ditto on checking the plug gaps. Make sure they're all at 0.028" to 0.035". 

The other problems seem more like a truly incompetent dealer. Or am I barking up the wrong tree with that one?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The list of problems you make me wonder if your dealership is giving GM a line. I would definitely take the car to a different dealership or even an independent mechanic (especially for something like the seatbelts). Cars do break, but not as often or in as many different ways as you're reporting, especially on a new car. Before going the aftermarket tune route, which apparently makes the Cruze a much better car, spend an hour checking and regapping your spark plugs. I suspect part of the power drop you're experiencing is a too small plug gap and/or ignition coils stuck inside their boots and not making a good electrical connection to the spark plugs.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

ive tried numerous gaps and im back at the stock setting, I replaced the coil pack out of curiousity out of my own pocket just because the dealership "cant throw parts at it" ive tried every octane of fuel, I have an appointment at another dealership Tuesday, they are already being rather rude to me since ive had it at another dealership and told them the whole scenario and how I was told to take it to another dealer to try and find the problem , the only thing they can do is " hook the scanner" to it and tell me " VEHICLE OPERATES AS DESIGNED" no problems found on all my complaints/issues. finding a driveability technician that knows what they are doing is getting hard to find, I got my car back thursday from having the clutch master/ slave and hose replaced and I started noticing a rattle thru my pedal at idle, I traced it down to the line itself. it was never snapped back into its line holder and was rattling against the bottom of my battery tray. thanks for the feedback folks, its much appreciated.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

You should always take it back in and make the technician fix the problem and don't tell them what you found, I know it's easy to clip the line back in but when a technician has to go back over his own work and fix his own mistakes he will start to* pay attention *because he is loosing business and money for the dealership. All come backs are tracked by the service manager and if he keeps getting vehicles back then he can wheel his toolbox out the door. I hope you find better service at the new dealership from the technician but it already sounds like they need a new service advisor, they should never be rude to you or even make you feel uncomfortable no matter what, get in contact with the owner if you have to but do not let them get away with that.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

2013 cruze said:


> I hope this is in the right place but i have to rant on my service issues. I have a 2013 eco 6m all stock, bought it new with 3mi on it almost 10mo ago and have had the absolute worst service from gm corporate, the most ive gone without my car going in the shop is 7 weeks, ive got 15k mi on it, one thing after another is going out, I called gm corporate and their response was " cars break and that's why you have a warranty" ( what do I do when it runs out? pay out of pocket every month for repairs) anyways, ive had seatbelts replaced, a/c compressor replaced, rack replaced and the clutch master assembly & line replaced along with an engine skip that wont throw a check engine light and no dealership can fix it. its always " engine operates as designed" a skip? really. it feels as if it is running out of gas when it skips, im so frustrated over my 1st Chevrolet purchase / service vists that I will never buy another Chevrolet product again, nor will my children or grand children own one for as long as im alive. my " new " a/c compressor makes the same buzzing/ringing noise after the car is shut off and they cant/wont replace it because its just going to do it again, and the engine skip and random power loss im told is " normal characteristics of the car"
> 
> does anyone have a stock eco 6m cruze that has an engine skip or power loss between 2-3k rpm, I can literally feel the car build boost after turning a corner and feel the power just drop off drastically then pick back up and when it skips its usually under a load like climbing a hill and it skip,jerks or almost feels like its running out of gas. I drive my car pretty easy and I only use the first 3" of pedal travel because anything past that is absolutely useless.
> 
> Thanks for any replies or thoughts on what I should do, im at the end of my rope with my car.


Two words....Keep it. Theres not one car on this planet that will be even close to perfect for anyone. I know the car has very low miles on it...but im not sure why your complaining. My LT showed its ugly face at 1,300 some miles and it had numerous problems with it before 10k after a year owning. Not once did I ever think it was a piece of ****, or change the way what I thought about the car, Chevrolet, or any of that. I know a car will have problems here and there...and that's the beauty of it..we learn from these problems that occur. I know everyones opinion will be different but with that kind of money in a great fuel effiecient car, id keep it, if theres a problem, fix it, and keep driving the **** thing til theres no more life left in her. Im not trying bully you or anything.....just pisses me off when someone puts down GM and says to **** with them all because of a problem. And this just in general...not just you specificly. If anyone that acts like that and if they think another brand is better then so be it. Ive stuck with my gm products for years and not had one problem with any of them so ill stick with GM stuff. Never buying a ford, dodge, or chrylser. Id buy a Toyota or Honda before any of those others. My 2012 cruze eco 6MT already is having wind noise issues coming from the front and will take it to my dealer this week, but im not pissed or anything. When I notice a problem, it don't phase me any. #1, its covered. #2, I know it will get fixed. #3, I can always expect some sort of issues minor or major. I don't think a lot of people seem to understand that concept. Sounds like ford is the way to go..they are Americas best selling brand and they don't ever have any issues with their products.....being really sarcastic here btw. That company is a low life. They like to talk **** and try to be better. I know what it is...its jealousy. Chevrolet is kicking their ass on and off the track, same as Toyota. Toyota nor ford can keep up with anything. Chevy has 700 some wins and 35 championships. How many wins an championships does ford and Toyota have? Hardly any. My point here is...Chevrolet is doing something right on and off the track wether anybody here wants to admit it or not.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I understand your frustration. I once had a new Ford and after 51 trips to the dealer in 15 months and being ignored by Ford & the dealer, I gave up and traded it in on new import. No lemon law to help me and I couldn't afford a lawsuit to sue them. It cost me money to get out of the 5 year loan, but the replacement car ran for 10 years with no problems and it was worth the lost money to get rid of the blue oval headache. Good lock with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Two words....Keep it. Theres not one car on this planet that will be even close to perfect for anyone. I know the car has very low miles on it...but im not sure why your complaining. My LT showed its ugly face at 1,300 some miles and it had numerous problems with it before 10k after a year owning. Not once did I ever think it was a piece of ****, or change the way what I thought about the car, Chevrolet, or any of that. I know a car will have problems here and there...and that's the beauty of it..we learn from these problems that occur. I know everyones opinion will be different but with that kind of money in a great fuel effiecient car, id keep it, if theres a problem, fix it, and keep driving the **** thing til theres no more life left in her. Im not trying bully you or anything.....just pisses me off when someone puts down GM and says to **** with them all because of a problem. And this just in general...not just you specificly. If anyone that acts like that and if they think another brand is better then so be it. Ive stuck with my gm products for years and not had one problem with any of them so ill stick with GM stuff. Never buying a ford, dodge, or chrylser. Id buy a Toyota or Honda before any of those others. My 2012 cruze eco 6MT already is having wind noise issues coming from the front and will take it to my dealer this week, but im not pissed or anything. When I notice a problem, it don't phase me any. #1, its covered. #2, I know it will get fixed. #3, I can always expect some sort of issues minor or major. I don't think a lot of people seem to understand that concept. Sounds like ford is the way to go..they are Americas best selling brand and they don't ever have any issues with their products.....being really sarcastic here btw. That company is a low life. They like to talk **** and try to be better. I know what it is...its jealousy. Chevrolet is kicking their ass on and off the track, same as Toyota. Toyota nor ford can keep up with anything. Chevy has 700 some wins and 35 championships. How many wins an championships does ford and Toyota have? Hardly any. My point here is...Chevrolet is doing something right on and off the track wether anybody here wants to admit it or not.



I get your point, if I would have spent 10-14g on a kia, I would expect to have these problems, but to spend 20g on a car that is suppose to represent their newfound "quality" and have it continuously have problems just doesn't set right with me, and a Honda civic gets better mpg than my cruze and I drive my cruze easy, this is my 1st brand new Chevrolet, ive always had Toyota , fords and mopar products and they never let me down. with the continuous problems what am I to do after its out of warranty? pay to fix it every month. no I don't think so. my 98 5.0 4wd explorer with 188k mi has never given me a lick of problems, starts right up, purrs like a kitten and keeps on going with out a single hiccup. the sad thing is my cruze only gets 8 more mpg than my explorer. cruze gets 28hwy. my explorer gets 19-21, but I guess every person expects diffrent from their vehicles than I do.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I totally agree with that mind set .... I want the IT to last atleast 10 years and be as dependable as my last vehicle .
Had it for 13 years with only normal wear and tear upon those wheels . Some people think accolades count in the real world, they don't . Hopefully you will get some good things coming around that bend in the road . Good luck and best wishes with that cruzen .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you can consistently reproduce the power drop out, have your tech test drive a Cruze (same trim and transmission if possible) on the lot and then drive yours. It should be very apparent the car isn't running smooth when you do this.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

been there done that, theres not many hills around work to reproduce the problem and a new one has the same hesitation but mine is 10x worse, I live 28mi away, when im close to home it skipps going up the hills under a load really bad, bad enough my wife refuses to drive it, I haven't had a power loss since last week and it did it today, 2nd gear 18-20mph and it just dies out and I pray for a CEL but it wont turn on, and shortly after it had a nasty skip that I thought would for sure turn on as it bucked pretty hard but it didn't, its frustrating, thanks for the feedback


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you have a code scanner that you could plug in when it happens? Or drive to a auto parts store and ask them to scan it while the engine is still running? Also, is your dealership running current diagnostic systems? It's been reported that many GM service departments are still running unsupported XP based systems. Support for XP was cut off in January of 2011. Don't know how you diagnose a '13 car with '10 software.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2013 Cruze 

I am so sorry to read about all the issues that you have been experiencing. I am also sorry to read that you do not feel that you have been given the service that you deserve. Do you have a file number? I would like to look into this for you. Please send me a private message if you would like my assistance. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> 2013 Cruze
> 
> I am so sorry to read about all the issues that you have been experiencing. I am also sorry to read that you do not feel that you have been given the service that you deserve. Do you have a file number? I would like to look into this for you. Please send me a private message if you would like my assistance.
> 
> ...



I traded it in today, the constant bucking and skipping everyday frustrated me so i gave up the fight. all they had to do was treat me right and not rape me on another deal and i would have bought another vehicle from them. I figured with me working at a chevy dealership i would have been treated better, but due to my vehicles problems and me being aggrevated all the time it created tension in the work place, i figured it was easier to just do away with the car to ease the tension in the workplace it was creating, it got to the point the mechanics wouldn't even look at me or say hi when i walked thru the service bays


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

What did u get.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry you had to experience this 2013 Cruze. If you ever need any assistance in the future please contact me and I will do my best to keep it from going that far. I don't know what you traded your car for but if f you have ANY GM vehicle that you need assistance with you can reach out to me by private message and I will assist you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

2013 cruze said:


> I get your point, if I would have spent 10-14g on a kia, I would expect to have these problems, but to spend 20g on a car that is suppose to represent their newfound "quality" and have it continuously have problems just doesn't set right with me, and a Honda civic gets better mpg than my cruze and I drive my cruze easy, this is my 1st brand new Chevrolet, ive always had Toyota , fords and mopar products and they never let me down. with the continuous problems what am I to do after its out of warranty? pay to fix it every month. no I don't think so. my 98 5.0 4wd explorer with 188k mi has never given me a lick of problems, starts right up, purrs like a kitten and keeps on going with out a single hiccup. the sad thing is my cruze only gets 8 more mpg than my explorer. cruze gets 28hwy. my explorer gets 19-21, but I guess every person expects diffrent from their vehicles than I do.


I really don't think you seem to understand my point. Just because a car is brand new, doesn't mean that its not going to have issues. Let me give you some friendly advice okay....and this is just what I would of done or do. Kept the car or testdrive another one and if there is one that is better, buy that one. That's if your still wanting the cruze. Who knows you will have better luck with the second one. I realize everyone has their right to any actions to take or anything to say and I see that your having problems.....But you and the majority of members on here that seem to have "problems" think just over any little issue, you have to blow everything out of proportion and put down GM. I guarantee you that no other brand on this planet is any better than GM. Ford may have been around longer than gm but GM makes a lot better quality vehicles than ford, dodge, Toyota, Nissan, and Chrysler combined. Ive driven all those other brands and I think they are a piece of garbage to be honest. Back on point. I was in your same position when I had a problem with my cruze LT a year ago about three months after I bought it and I through a temper tantrum for nothing....just like you. I may not know how bad your situation was/is but what I do know is, is your taking it too far dude. Step back and take a deep breath and be lucky and thankful for what you have. There are a lot of customers who wish they had a nice car like the cruze...believe me, I know. I was one of them customers that wanted one so bad. Now im on my second one in a year...Not because I had issues on my other and was tired of it, that's for sure. Ill give you the same advice to you as my brother gave to me, who works at my selling dealer where I bought both of my cruzes. "You better change your attitude and views on things otherwise nobody is going to want to help you or be your good graces". This was when he found out what I did after I had a bad service experience at my dealership later that night. So all in all here...I think you should re consider some things and take my advice in thought. Plus I used to work for the same dealership too just like you do/did. So we can both relate. Im not writing this reply in anger....im writing it in annoyance. Im annoyed by the type of crap people end their gm relationship with over petty ****. Im sick of hearing it...im sick of seeing it..and im sick of listening to it. But it doesn't annoy me as much as hearing FORDS lame lies on the tv and radio everyday how they are Americas best selling brand and all that horse crap. Im washing my hands on all this and end my response. I hope you buy another gm vehicle. I know your mad, but I think you will be satisfied with either another cruze or something else from gm. So good luck. =]


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Not every new car has that many problems. 

Hope you're happy with whatever you picked and it treats you better. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> What did u get.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


I second that what did you get?


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

well I went and bought me a 08 ford ranger with 24k mi on it, I only use it for work (as I did my cruze) since I drive my explorer on the weekends, maybe I did blow it out of proportion but the fact remains that I didn't pay a ton of money to have my car in the shop every month, I tried 4 different times to get into another "new " Chevrolet but they kept raking me over the coals. they told me they would treat it like a lemon law case but I HAD to buy another BRAND NEW chevy. I tried and tried but in the end they had me eating 4grand every time even after all the gm rebates I got as an employee. this cruze was my 1st Chevrolet and for it to constantly give me one problem after another just didn't set well. I unloaded the cruze and didn't put any money down and I saved myself 120.00 a mo. that's money in my pocket that I could use on my kids or to just put it in savings. Thanks again for all the feedback


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, trading a car in, you must have taken a huge loss on the car. A 2013 Cruze is worth a lot more than an 08 Ranger. Did you not try to take the car to a different dealership(s) that were better in customer service? It sounds like a combination of incompetent dealership service departments, and not knowing how to deal with said service departments to me. Being polite and courteous to the service manager and technicians can go a long ways. Also, working with one of the service reps here on the forum would have gotten the dealership to work with you better. You probably would have had this issue resolved much easier getting a rep involved instead of trading it in before trying. Dealerships tend to quickly get in line with Chevrolet looking over their shoulder.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Wow, trading a car in, you must have taken a huge loss on the car. A 2013 Cruze is worth a lot more than an 08 Ranger. Did you not try to take the car to a different dealership(s) that were better in customer service? It sounds like a combination of incompetent dealership service departments, and not knowing how to deal with said service departments to me. Being polite and courteous to the service manager and technicians can go a long ways. Also, working with one of the service reps here on the forum would have gotten the dealership to work with you better. You probably would have had this issue resolved much easier getting a rep involved instead of trading it in before trying. Dealerships tend to quickly get in line with Chevrolet looking over their shoulder.


I tried, and tried and tried,I started having problems before the 1st oil change, ive had one case opened and closed and there was another open case when I traded it in, I actually got the car out the door T,T,T + ext, warranty for sticker price no money down, being a GM employee you get a few discounts. I was constantly told " operates as designed " and I know it was an issue or flaw. having my lil ranger for work has been awesome, it doesn't have the mylink so im not using my phone to scroll thru Pandora or slacker so there is no more distracted driving. its been nice to be away from the " techy" things in life, they can consume alot of your daily life and you don't even realize it. best of luck to all you cruze owners, my patience is too thin to deal with the constant issues.


----------

